# Grout Filling Cells



## younguy22 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how much grout I''l need to fill the cells in a small wall I'm building. I'm using 12" CMU. The wall is 11' 8" long, and 16' high. I have to grout the first four rows soild, but after that I only need to grout every other one. Does anyone have some kind of formula I can use??


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

.36 CuFt per 12" blk.


----------



## younguy22 (Jan 21, 2008)

Is that for one cell of the block or both cells? On the bottom four courses I need to figure .36CUFT/Block, but on the remaining courses I only need to grout a single cell on every block, is it safe to assume that I would only figure .18 CUFT for the remainder of my wall?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## younguy22 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks


----------

